# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cryptocoryne parva



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cryptocoryne parva

The smallest known Cryp. A foreground plant that is easy to care for.

Size: 3 to 4 " tall. Very small leaves

Light: medium to high

pH 5.8 to 8.0

Temp (F) 68 to 84

Growth: very slow

How to plant: Plant in rows or groups. If buying individual plants, buy in lots of ten or more. Space each plant about 1 to 2" and allow up to six months for the plants to produce runners with new plants.

This plant may also be bunched together to create the look of one very bushy plant. The roots will intertwine eventually.

If you only buy one or two bare root plants, you are bound to be disappointed! These small plants typically have 2 to 4 leaves.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Compared to even other Crypts, I find that C. parva grows at a glacial rate. I can't find enough patience to get this plant to look like anything.

Pretty plant when all grown out, though.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Mine were actually going at a pretty decent clip before they got shaded by all the "Pellia". Not many runners, but several new plants that came off the base of the old ones. Roots ferts definitely help.

Amano has tanks that must have $1,000 worth of the stuff in them. That or he's _really_ patient.


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

My _Cryptocoryne parva_ picture


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

I got one parva about a year ago, and now it looks like there's two or three growing from the same point. It's nice that they don't send out 18" runners like my c. balansae, but it'd be nice if it filled in thicker. Someone needs to develop a c. parva 'turbo', it'd be the number 1 carpet plant in short order.


----------

